# Britten - String Quartet 3 op.94 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Belcea covering this quartet, below. 






I never used to 'get' Britten's 3rd quartet but over the years I've changed my mind about it and now regard it as a classic. With that in mind I thought it was high time that I went through my own recordings and any I haven't heard (via Spotify). As always these are my current thoughts so I'm likely to change my mind over time. Who knows? So here goes.....

Recommended

Maggini
Brodsky
Alberni
Doric
Allegri
Penderecki
Badke
Philharmonia Berlin

*Better

Elias* - a fine, sure-footed account that has just the right amount of drama and precision.
*Endellion (EMI)* - Whilst I prefer their later Warner set this is still a very fine recording but they dig in harder the 2nd time around and are given better sound.
*Britten *- The Brittens are glorious in the passacaglia but, tbh, theyre equally impressive elsewhere and play with persuasiveness and reassurance.
*Coull* - I've really warmed to this persuasive account. Textures are woven intricately and the recording is first rate. One of the Coull's finest recordings.

*Highly Recommended

Vermeer* - This very impressive Cedille release is a lovely recording full of moments of verve, poise and great subtelty. Great sound too.
*Sorrel* - the Sorrel's are quite broad in the final movement but their playing is just stunning. Not the briskest or edgiest here but it oozes class.
*Emperor* - the Emperor's edgier playing pays dividends particularly in the 2 quicker movements but this is just an excellently engineered BIS release.
*Emerson* - this quartet suits the Emersons down to the ground. Everything you'd expect from this quartet and done so sensitively.
*Auryn* - although an earlier Auryn recording this still manages to impress at every twist and turn. Beautiful balance of instruments.
*Amadeus (1977 & 1983)* - of the 4 (?) versions available the live 1977 and 1983 performances are the ones that sold me here. Ignoring the bum note near the start of the 4th movement of the 83 account they get everything else just right and there's nothing to choose between these 2 excellently played and realised accounts. Both final movements are especially delicious.

*Wonderful

Endellion (Warner)* - a bold, bassy, full and glowing performance. The Endellions outdo their previous traversal of this quartet with a glorious performance that has a firmness of sound that is deeply convincing. No scratchiness here.
*Belcea* - Does anyone play that first movement as stunningly as the Belceas? There's a clarity of line and coolness that will make me return to this one quite a bit in the future (and their readings of the other quartets are equally impressive).

*Top Picks

Kamus *- What a superb account this is. Hailing from their adventurous 'Homunculus' album, the relatively unknown Kamus quartet play this in a similar vein to the Belceas, with an icy coolness in places and then deep warmth but they pace the whole quartet so well too. Their solo movement is spectacular, their Burlesque is brilliant and their Serenissima is just heartfelt and touching and with sound to die for this blew me away.

*Takacs *- and they do it again! This performance has everything. Listen to that cello in the Burlesque or the yearning of the final movement and you will be wholly convinced by the Takacs' rhythmically intense approach. They dont hang about at all and the musicianship on display is stellar. Throw in top-notch sound and you have a recording that is impossible to beat.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice survey on the Britten. The Takacs is a great recording. Did you hear the Doric Quartet?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Yep, but I didn't rate their 3rd, even though I think their 1st and 2nd are excellent. Was that just me? I just think they never got to the heart of the 3rd. Their 1sr movement of the 1st is absolutely glorious, btw.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Merl;bt5315 said:


> Yep, but I didn't rate their 3rd, even though I think their 1st and 2nd are excellent. Was that just me? I just think they never got to the heart of the 3rd. Their 1sr movement of the 1st is absolutely glorious, btw.


I can't remember their 3rd in particular - I just wondered whether you had left it out because you didn't like it - but will have to listen to it now!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Enthusiast;bt5316 said:


> I can't remember their 3rd in particular - I just wondered whether you had left it out because you didn't like it - but will have to listen to it now!


OK, I've spent some time with the Doric's 3rd quartet and think you may have been a little unfair! For me it would hold a place as a recommended version. One thing I really liked in it was their handling of that magical moment some 3 minutes (on the Doric recording) into the 3rd movement.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A year later and I returned to the Doric performance, Enthusiast, and I agree I was a little harsh. Its a performance that gets better as it goes on. It still gets nowhere near the best but its certainly recommendable so I've added it.


----------

